# CZ 75 PCR Compact...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

This has been a very pleasant experience owning and shooting this gun!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Great CCW. Out of the box top accuracy and reliability. That and my P-01 are my warm weather favorites.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

My best CZ shooter is the P07...


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Slugo said:


> My best CZ shooter is the P07...
> View attachment 18570


I can relate to that. The P07 and Beretta Px4 compact are two pistols that just flat shoot easy for me.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm a CZ guy but I could warm up to that Beretta real easy. I had a chance to fire it when my Nephew visited.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

SSGN_Doc: I've never tried a P-07, but really like my PCR.

Had a chance two years ago with a neighbor's Beretta PX4 and really enjoyed it. It might have been a .40 (?).
I can't exactly remember the DA pull, but it seemed very well-designed.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Laufer said:


> SSGN_Doc: I've never tried a P-07, but really like my PCR.
> 
> Had a chance two years ago with a neighbor's Beretta PX4 and really enjoyed it. It might have been a .40 (?).
> I can't exactly remember the DA pull, but it seemed very well-designed.


 Beretta took the 92 trigger works and made a few changes to move everything inside the frame. And they put most of the action into a removable module. The Px4 still uses, the 92 sear and hammer. The safety is still in the same location and works the same as the 92FS, but was made in a way that lets it be converted to decocker only, or function as a decocker and manual safety.

Langdon Tactical makes some parts that can enhance the trigger in the Px4 to be very smooth, while improving take-up, overtravel and reset. The Berettas just don't have some of the hitches and stages, I feel in CZ triggers.

It might be worth revisiting a shooting session with the Px4 or even the 92FS just for sake of comparison.

Here is a look at the Px4 standard trigger group and the competition trigger group. The competition group uses a 92 series hammer in addition to having hard chromed trigger frame, and parts. This one also had hammer and sear work done by Langdon Tactical, and has the Langdon Tactical trigger bar.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

Interesting evaluation. A little bit over my head. Thanks.

At least the PX4's total length seems much closer to my Sig P6, Walther P99 and CZ PCR than the total length of a friend's standard (?) Beretta 92. My only complaint about the classic Beretta is the length, assuming that his actually is the normal version, but never handled any 92** Compact to allow comparison.


----------

